# Aloha from Nevada!



## 5littlepumpkins (Sep 8, 2009)

Last Halloween before leaving the state for college, and our first "real" yard haunt, using lighting techniques, fog, building props, etc.  I've already learned loads just lurking about, can't wait to participate.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, 5.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, 5LP!


----------



## 5littlepumpkins (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings, 5littlepumpkins. My daughter used to sing that song.


----------



## 5littlepumpkins (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, I'm glad someone knows it! We learned that diddy way back in elementary school I believe, and it remains my favourite rhyme to this day. :smoking: My mum and I always end up reciting it around this time of year.


----------



## 5littlepumpkins (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops...since I can't edit ---> Thanks again for the welcomes. ^___^


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum 5littlepumpkins.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Make sure your studies don't interfere with prop building!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Where in Nevada?
I'm in Henderson.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello fellow Nevadan! I'd welcome you too, but it's my first day here, and that seems a little out of the ordinary, eh? 

I'm originally from Central IL, but have lived in Las Vegas for about 8 years now. It's always nice to see people from places I'm familiar with (though outside of Vegas, I haven't seen much of NV).


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome and comment as often as you can


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome 5LP, this is the place to be!


----------

